# Painful to watch



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Just absolutely painful to watch him snap off his 8 with a tight turn. Never seen a fish that hot, he did everything he could to not catch the fish but she still took a shot. Super nice looking fish to. 

Let this be a lesson so you don't have to go through this.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

That was a lot of work to lose him but at least it was caught on video  Big looking fish still makes youre heart skip a beat


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Ugh, the worst.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Those are some pretty tight turns. He did get her to bite though!! Some nice variation with pumps and changes of speed. Definitely should go wider on those turns.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

I think the fish ate despite all that junk he did. Was never not going to eat.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

If I was with him I would of tried a tube...but he did get her too bite..
I had small male 'hang' around my boat years ago at Leesville, after awhile we stopped even trying- but that guy would do the slow rise on every 4th or 5th cast..


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

True 8's and slow down. Lol

Love a muskie on the 8....almost as good as a topwater!


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

IMO nothing better than a bucktail musky on the 8. Caught most of my fish that way, top water 2nd most productive. 

But yea, those 8's are pure garbage in the video


----------

